# Flailhead - The Art of Absolution EP (for fans of Metallica,Inflames,Opeth,Death,etc)



## witeter (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi guys! I am extremely proud to say that my Flailhead 4 track instrumental EP 'The Art of Absolution' is now available to stream and purchase via bandcamp. This has been a labour of love for me, exploring the diversity I enjoy within metal music, I hope you enjoy listening to it as much as I enjoyed writing and recording it. I worship at the Hetfield/Akerfeldt/Azagthoth altar.

For recording I used my Sabre Wraith through a EVH 5150iii 50w and a Zilla Superfatboy.
https://flailhead.bandcamp.com/

http://www.facebook.com/flailhead


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool stuff, man - I especially like "Purge." It reminded me of In Slumber, if you've ever heard them.


----------



## witeter (Oct 25, 2016)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Cool stuff, man - I especially like "Purge." It reminded me of In Slumber, if you've ever heard them.



Cheers man! thanks! no I havent heard In Slumber but will have to check them out now!


----------



## oceanrose (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice. I particularly liked Art of Absolution, gives me that early Opeth vibes, as well as Purge, which reminds me of Be'lakor! Some would refer them as the Australian Opeth.


----------



## witeter (Jun 2, 2017)

oceanrose said:


> Very nice. I particularly liked Art of Absolution, gives me that early Opeth vibes, as well as Purge, which reminds me of Be'lakor! Some would refer them as the Australian Opeth.


Cheers man! will have to check out Be'lakor, never heard of them before.


----------

